# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Junho 2021



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2021 às 09:31)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joselamego (1 Jun 2021 às 13:42)

Bom dia 
Dia 1
Céu nublado 
Temperatura atual de  17,0
88% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (10 Jun 2021 às 10:39)

Bom dia,

Parece que se aproximam tempos interessantes, a começar já com esta próxima madrugada onde há uma leve possibilidade de se formar qualquer coisa. 

Na terça as nuvens baixas chegaram até aqui e por isso aproveitei para tirar mais umas fotos ao nevoeiro.
















The First Rays of Light by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Stinger (10 Jun 2021 às 17:31)

Muitos desenvolvimentos para o interior e para norte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RamalhoMR (11 Jun 2021 às 17:43)

Viva

Aqui por Braga trovoada a aproximar. Bem audivel e sucessivos trovões.


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Jun 2021 às 17:59)

A Norte de Espinho





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RamalhoMR (11 Jun 2021 às 18:14)

Trovoada já lá vai. 
A mesma veio com queda de saraiva. Eram uns calhaus ainda jeitosos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Jun 2021 às 18:15)

17:53


----------



## Between (11 Jun 2021 às 18:43)

Parece que vem aí uma "molha" pesada... que não estrague nada. Ouvem-se muitos trovões.


----------



## guimeixen (11 Jun 2021 às 19:43)

Boa tarde,

Que tempestade , infelizmente não conseguir fazer registos como deve ser, mas ainda consegui tirar uma foto ao chegar a Braga. Das mais intensas desde que faço registos (2013), pelo menos em termos de granizo, mas ainda assim não bate a de 4 de Setembro 2004 com bolas de 5-7cm de diâmetro 
Já em Braga, fiquei preso no trânsito e acabei por não conseguir fazer mais nenhum registo. Ao chegar a casa, já quase uma hora depois ainda havia granizo acumulado em vários lados. As árvores foram todas massacradas, as ruas estão cheias de folhas. Certamente devia ter havido bolas maiores, mas foram derretendo.

Fica então os registos possíveis:


----------



## Stinger (11 Jun 2021 às 19:45)

Muito escuro para o interior do Porto e vários relâmpagos nuvem nuvem

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jun 2021 às 19:52)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Que tempestade , infelizmente não conseguir fazer registos como deve ser, mas ainda consegui tirar uma foto ao chegar a Braga. Das mais intensas desde que faço registos (2013), pelo menos em termos de granizo, mas ainda assim não bate a de 4 de Setembro 2004 com bolas de 5-7cm de diâmetro
> Já em Braga, fiquei preso no trânsito e acabei por não conseguir fazer mais nenhum registo. Ao chegar a casa, já quase uma hora depois ainda havia granizo acumulado em vários lados. As árvores foram todas massacradas, as ruas estão cheias de folhas. Certamente devia ter havido bolas maiores, mas foram derretendo.
> ...


Estive em Braga ao início da tarde e já "cheirava a trovoada" enquanto lá estive  Mas regressei ao Porto antes de começar a animação a valer... estava um calor insuportável 

Pelo Porto nada de especial, mas o céu está negro, com algumas _mammatus_ muito grandes, mas ténues aqui mesmo por cima.


----------



## guimeixen (11 Jun 2021 às 20:04)

16,9mm acumulados das 18h às 19h pela estação de Braga e 17,6mm no total. No Wunderground há umas com 16,8mm, 18,9mm, 20,3mm.
A temperatura estava em cerca de 32ºC/32,5ºC antes da trovoada e desceu até aos 19-20ºC pelas estações no Wundeground.

Gráfico de uma estação no Wundeground:


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Jun 2021 às 20:06)

A este volta a ficar preto:






Vai roncando ao longe.


Edit:


----------



## efcm (11 Jun 2021 às 20:08)

Muita chuva a complicar a situação em braga


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Jun 2021 às 20:14)

Mammatus em Espinho agora mesmo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Jun 2021 às 20:23)

Já se ouve o roncar da trovoada em Espinho. Apesar de estarem longe

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Jun 2021 às 20:24)

Já se ouve roncos por Gondomar 


Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Jun 2021 às 20:26)

Jasus


----------



## joselamego (11 Jun 2021 às 20:29)

Já chove 
Trovão 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jun 2021 às 20:35)

Troveja pelo Porto


----------



## joselamego (11 Jun 2021 às 20:36)

Vento 
Trovão 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (11 Jun 2021 às 20:47)

Potente agora 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Jun 2021 às 20:47)

Potente agora 
Estremeceu os vidros 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Jun 2021 às 20:48)

Apertem os cintos!!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Litos (11 Jun 2021 às 20:51)

E está assim neste momento por Vila do Conde! Ouvem-se trovões a Este…


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Jun 2021 às 20:51)

Tenho videos 
Coloco mais tarde dos relâmpagos 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jun 2021 às 20:56)

Que belo fim de tarde, o céu está com uma cor como há muito tempo não via


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jun 2021 às 20:58)




----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Jun 2021 às 21:03)

Brutal por do sol pelo grande porto

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jun 2021 às 21:04)

Descendo em direção ao Porto:






Está negro lá fora


----------



## joselamego (11 Jun 2021 às 21:06)

Que final de dia top 
Vento 
Trovão 
Chuviscos 
Tenho videos 
Por de sol para lados do porto magnífico 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jun 2021 às 21:12)

Boa vista desta webcam, de onde são também visíveis alguns relâmpagos: 





https://www.webcamtaxi.com/en/portugal/porto/vila-nova-de-gaia-cam.html


----------



## Crazyrain (11 Jun 2021 às 21:17)

Trovoada e chuva . Já é o segundo round hoje .


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jun 2021 às 21:27)

Bom, para não variar muito, a minha máquina recusa-se a fotografar raios, por isso meus amigos... não há nada para mostrar  
Mas tem sido interessante, alguns raios bem bonitos, muito ramificados.

Algum vento neste momento, e aquele cheirinho a terra molhada, apesar de ainda não ter caído uma pinga.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (11 Jun 2021 às 21:46)

Incrível! 

Há cerca de uma hora, Zona do Aeroporto do Porto.


----------



## joselamego (11 Jun 2021 às 21:56)

Chuva 
Trovão por Gondomar 
Acumulados 1,3 mm
Temperatura de 23°0C

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Jun 2021 às 22:46)

https://vimeo.com/showcase/8562000



Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (11 Jun 2021 às 22:53)

Esta segunda ronda também foi espetacular! Fantástico pôr do sol com as cortinas de chuva todas iluminadas pelo sol provocando um enorme arco-íris duplo acompanhado de muitos raios.
Ainda fui tentando apanhar alguns, mas depois a chuva veio e juntamente com o vento intenso era impossível tirar fotos, mas nessa altura é que estava espetacular com o arco-íris no máximo e grandes raios ao lado do arco-íris.
Venha mais amanhã! 

O melhor raio que apanhei:


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jun 2021 às 22:59)

guimeixen disse:


> Esta segunda ronda também foi espetacular! Fantástico pôr do sol com as cortinas de chuva todas iluminadas pelo sol provocando um enorme arco-íris duplo acompanhado de muitos raios.
> Ainda fui tentando apanhar alguns, mas depois a chuva veio e juntamente com o vento intenso era impossível tirar fotos, mas nessa altura é que estava espetacular com o arco-íris no máximo e grandes raios ao lado do arco-íris.
> Venha mais amanhã!
> 
> O melhor raio que apanhei:


Belíssima! 
Por cá também houve arco-íris duplo. Ficou visível durante imenso tempo, até depois do pôr-do-sol. Nessa altura era um arco já só em tons de rosa; nunca tinha visto tal coisa 

@joselamego não consigo ver o teu vídeo


----------



## ecobcg (11 Jun 2021 às 23:03)

guimeixen disse:


> Esta segunda ronda também foi espetacular! Fantástico pôr do sol com as cortinas de chuva todas iluminadas pelo sol provocando um enorme arco-íris duplo acompanhado de muitos raios.
> Ainda fui tentando apanhar alguns, mas depois a chuva veio e juntamente com o vento intenso era impossível tirar fotos, mas nessa altura é que estava espetacular com o arco-íris no máximo e grandes raios ao lado do arco-íris.
> Venha mais amanhã!
> 
> O melhor raio que apanhei:



muito bom!


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Jun 2021 às 23:03)

Célula em Aveiro agora mesmo, eco roxo de precipitação. Possibilidade de cheias repentinas


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Jun 2021 às 23:04)




----------



## guimeixen (11 Jun 2021 às 23:05)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssima!
> Por cá também houve arco-íris duplo. Ficou visível durante imenso tempo, até depois do pôr-do-sol. Nessa altura era um arco já só em tons de rosa; nunca tinha visto tal coisa
> 
> @joselamego não consigo ver o teu vídeo





ecobcg disse:


> muito bom!



Obrigado @João Pedro e @ecobcg!


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Jun 2021 às 23:06)

guimeixen disse:


> Esta segunda ronda também foi espetacular! Fantástico pôr do sol com as cortinas de chuva todas iluminadas pelo sol provocando um enorme arco-íris duplo acompanhado de muitos raios.
> Ainda fui tentando apanhar alguns, mas depois a chuva veio e juntamente com o vento intenso era impossível tirar fotos, mas nessa altura é que estava espetacular com o arco-íris no máximo e grandes raios ao lado do arco-íris.
> Venha mais amanhã!
> 
> O melhor raio que apanhei:




F***** !! 

Está noutro nível essa. Agora é esperar por essas fotos com maior resolução. Amanhã que haja outra ronda.


Deixo um vídeo do céu antes de se aproximarem aquelas células da segunda ronda.

Depois disto veio uma ventania doida. Os desgraçados dos paraquedistas (nem sei como saltaram com aquelas condições) tiveram que aterrar a mais de um km do aeródromo. Aterraram perto da casa de um primo meu. Pelos vistos ninguém se aleijou. Eram dois paraquedas e levavam duas pessoas cada.


----------



## guimeixen (11 Jun 2021 às 23:11)

Ruipedroo disse:


> F***** !!
> 
> Está noutro nível essa. Agora é esperar por essas fotos com maior resolução. Amanhã que haja outra ronda.
> 
> ...



Obrigado @Ruipedroo!


----------



## joselamego (11 Jun 2021 às 23:11)

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Jun 2021 às 23:14)

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Jun 2021 às 23:16)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssima!
> Por cá também houve arco-íris duplo. Ficou visível durante imenso tempo, até depois do pôr-do-sol. Nessa altura era um arco já só em tons de rosa; nunca tinha visto tal coisa
> 
> @joselamego não consigo ver o teu vídeo


Passei para o YouTube 
Grato , João Pedro 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jun 2021 às 23:58)

joselamego disse:


> Passei para o YouTube
> Grato , João Pedro
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Obrigado Zé


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Jun 2021 às 00:12)

guimeixen disse:


> Esta segunda ronda também foi espetacular! Fantástico pôr do sol com as cortinas de chuva todas iluminadas pelo sol provocando um enorme arco-íris duplo acompanhado de muitos raios.
> Ainda fui tentando apanhar alguns, mas depois a chuva veio e juntamente com o vento intenso era impossível tirar fotos, mas nessa altura é que estava espetacular com o arco-íris no máximo e grandes raios ao lado do arco-íris.
> Venha mais amanhã!
> 
> O melhor raio que apanhei:


Brutal, grande nível Guilherme 

Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## rfilipeg (12 Jun 2021 às 11:18)

Bom dia,

Depois de o dia de ontem espetacular, hoje parece que a atividade vai ficar mais pelo centro / centro sul, pois a circulação parece estar mais favorável para essas zonas. No entanto vamos a ver o que o aquecimento diurno faz.


----------



## Iceberg (12 Jun 2021 às 12:12)

O Norte também vai ser afetado hoje. Aguardem pela tarde 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## microcris (12 Jun 2021 às 12:34)

A ver se chega aqui (Aveiro) alguma coisa. Ontem, só as nuvens de passagem...


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jun 2021 às 13:04)




----------



## supercell (12 Jun 2021 às 13:05)

Aguaceiro com chuva fraca por Aveiro para já...


----------



## Stinger (12 Jun 2021 às 13:23)

Nota se bem a mancha nublosa a sul do Douro 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (12 Jun 2021 às 13:36)

Muito calor , 32 ° c .
Avisto uma fileira de cumulus Nimbus a NE e outra a SE.


----------



## Stinger (12 Jun 2021 às 14:09)

Está tudo no mar? 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## rfilipeg (12 Jun 2021 às 16:25)

Para já tudo calmo aqui pelo litoral norte.
Hoje não prevejo nada de especial por aqui talvez mais logo ao final da tarde chegue aqui alguma coisa....


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jun 2021 às 16:35)

guimeixen disse:


> Esta segunda ronda também foi espetacular! Fantástico pôr do sol com as cortinas de chuva todas iluminadas pelo sol provocando um enorme arco-íris duplo acompanhado de muitos raios.
> Ainda fui tentando apanhar alguns, mas depois a chuva veio e juntamente com o vento intenso era impossível tirar fotos, mas nessa altura é que estava espetacular com o arco-íris no máximo e grandes raios ao lado do arco-íris.
> Venha mais amanhã!
> 
> O melhor raio que apanhei:


----------



## Stinger (12 Jun 2021 às 17:00)

Para já nada de especial 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (12 Jun 2021 às 18:26)

A ficar escuro para o interior 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## rfilipeg (12 Jun 2021 às 19:42)

Tal como disse hoje, nós aqui no litoral norte iremos ficar a ver navios.
Para já nada.
Precisávamos de algo surgir neste caminho mas não vejo nada.


----------



## Tmsf (12 Jun 2021 às 20:07)

Aquela célula que está no interior e vai em direção às zona de Ovar/Espinho é assustadora... Por onde está a passar está a deixar pedras autênticas


----------



## RamalhoMR (12 Jun 2021 às 20:11)

Boas. 
Violento aguaceiro curto e com granizo novamente. Apenas um ou dois roncos


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Jun 2021 às 20:27)

Neste momento ouve se trovoada e vêem se relâmpagos a este de Espinho 

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## microcris (12 Jun 2021 às 20:56)

Tmsf disse:


> Aquela célula que está no interior e vai em direção às zona de Ovar/Espinho é assustadora... Por onde está a passar está a deixar pedras autênticas


Visto da Gafanha da Nazaré, deve ser isto:


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Jun 2021 às 21:11)

Trovoada agora em espinho, à pelo menos meia hora

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jun 2021 às 21:13)

Águeda.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (12 Jun 2021 às 21:17)

Sul do Porto neste momento, já com trovoada à vista.


----------



## Stinger (12 Jun 2021 às 21:18)

Neste momento consigo visualizar muitos relâmpagos a sul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tmsf (12 Jun 2021 às 21:20)

Está a chegar ...


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jun 2021 às 21:22)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Sul do Porto neste momento, já com trovoada à vista.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jun 2021 às 21:24)

Vai ser uma noite animada aí para cima.


----------



## Litos (12 Jun 2021 às 21:24)

A minha vista para sul neste momento! Vila do Conde!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (12 Jun 2021 às 21:29)

Consigo ter um raio de visão brutal para sul a uma distância de 50km

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## microcris (12 Jun 2021 às 21:39)

Vá, já dá para tirar a barriga de misérias. Quase 1 ano sem trovoadas


----------



## tugaafonso (12 Jun 2021 às 21:39)

Por Lousada já se vê ao longe relâmpagos. O vento começa a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## Tmsf (12 Jun 2021 às 21:43)

Estará a chegar às zona de Paredes/Valongo nesta altura pelo que vejo


----------



## joselamego (12 Jun 2021 às 22:07)

Trovão 
Pingos de chuva 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Jun 2021 às 22:16)

Cidade do Porto
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Jun 2021 às 22:19)

Relâmpagos em todos os quadrantes 
Que noite !

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jun 2021 às 22:22)

Boas,

Quando já dava o dia por acabado — e sem nada digno de nota —, eis que a mãe natureza decidiu trocar-me as voltas... 
Há coisa de uma hora que raios e clarões vindos de sul não param de iluminar os céus do Porto! 
Começa agora a chover 

Desta vez lá consegui uma meia dúzia de fotos de jeito


----------



## joselamego (12 Jun 2021 às 22:26)

Chuva 
Relâmpagos em todos quadrantes 
Vento 
Uauuuuu 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jun 2021 às 22:26)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Sul do Porto neste momento, já com trovoada à vista.


Belíssimo pôr do sol hoje, completamente inesperado  Também bati umas chapas 
Rajadas fortes agora, e continuam os tambores


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Jun 2021 às 22:35)

Que festival de raios, roncos, relâmpagos em Espinho

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (12 Jun 2021 às 22:41)

Muitos relâmpagos à volta .


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jun 2021 às 22:42)

Bem, está feia a coisa lá fora... 
Que chuvada agora! Verdadeira tempestade. Janelas todas fechadas.


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Jun 2021 às 22:45)

A leste vejo clarões a cada 3 segundos!


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Jun 2021 às 23:05)

Que show a este


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Jun 2021 às 23:09)

Ventania doida agora. Que noite!


----------



## Crazyrain (12 Jun 2021 às 23:13)

Que ventania louca agora , impressionante !


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jun 2021 às 23:18)

Que noite... e está para continuar


----------



## joselamego (12 Jun 2021 às 23:21)

Para lados do Porto 



Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## bandevelugo (12 Jun 2021 às 23:21)

Uma trovoada "médio -" aqui por Ílhavo, fica o registo de um dos maiores relâmpagos da noite.


----------



## RamalhoMR (12 Jun 2021 às 23:24)

Boas. 
Novamente trovoada a aproximar. Levantou se bastante vento nestes últimos minutos.


----------



## bandevelugo (12 Jun 2021 às 23:24)

joralentejano disse:


> Espetacular!



Vou ser franco, não reconheço este local na região de Aveiro, nem na Bairrada.

Posso estar enganado, mas deve ser algures na Europa ou na América do Norte.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jun 2021 às 23:33)

bandevelugo disse:


> Vou ser franco, não reconheço este local na região de Aveiro, nem na Bairrada.
> 
> Posso estar enganado, mas deve ser algures na Europa ou na América do Norte.


O caro @bandevelugo tem toda a razão. É uma imagem tirada do GettyImages. Não é de hoje, nem de Portugal.
https://visao.sapo.pt/atualidade/so...u6POTn7A1rN5SeriefUsZGyhnLEwPkZRlUR5jm1VtZie4


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jun 2021 às 23:36)

bandevelugo disse:


> Vou ser franco, não reconheço este local na região de Aveiro, nem na Bairrada.
> 
> Posso estar enganado, mas deve ser algures na Europa ou na América do Norte.





Tiagolco disse:


> O caro @bandevelugo tem toda a razão. É uma imagem tirada do GettyImages. Não é de hoje, nem de Portugal.
> https://visao.sapo.pt/atualidade/so...u6POTn7A1rN5SeriefUsZGyhnLEwPkZRlUR5jm1VtZie4


Certo, obrigado! Removi o post porque não faz sentido ter a publicação no seguimento tendo em conta que não é em Portugal, nem sequer de hoje.


----------



## Tonton (12 Jun 2021 às 23:36)

bandevelugo disse:


> Vou ser franco, não reconheço este local na região de Aveiro, nem na Bairrada.
> 
> Posso estar enganado, mas deve ser algures na Europa ou na América do Norte.




É na Austrálla, "stock photo"....


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Jun 2021 às 23:55)

Trovoada brutal. Não muitos frequentes os raios mas são valentes.


----------



## supercell (12 Jun 2021 às 23:56)

Por aqui a trovoada e chuva acabaram, será que as células que entram de Espanha cá chegam durante a noite?


----------



## Andre Barbosa (12 Jun 2021 às 23:58)

Que festival no Porto…
Deixo só aqui uns pequenos registos:


----------



## joselamego (13 Jun 2021 às 00:15)

2,4 mm desde a meia noite 
21,3°C
77% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (13 Jun 2021 às 00:29)

Já chove .


----------



## guimeixen (13 Jun 2021 às 00:47)

Grande noite! Muitos raios e foi espetacular ver a trovoada ao longe e cada vez a ficar mais perto. Infelizmente foi perdendo frequência ao aproximar-se, mas ainda deu para apanhar uns grandes raios. A certa altura houve dois raios mesmo por cima de mim e deram uns belos estouros. Já esteve a chover, mas agora parou. Continua-se a ver alguns relâmpagos.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Jun 2021 às 01:23)

Eis o vídeo da trovoada que se abateu por Espinho, muitos raios, relâmpagos. Foi um espectáculo lindo.

Espero que gostem


----------



## pedro303 (13 Jun 2021 às 01:32)

Video de Lourosa.


Enviado do meu M2004J19C através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Jun 2021 às 01:43)

Também deixo um vídeo da trovoada que se aproximou de este. A certa altura parecia que vinha algo severo pois o vento era bastante forte e os clarões eram frequentes.

0:05 e partir dos 0:50 é a melhor parte:


----------



## Crazyrain (13 Jun 2021 às 10:03)

Bom dia .
Noite muito interessante com trovoada durante várias horas , com relâmpagos vindos de quase todos os quadrantes. 
Vento com rajadas fortes e chuva , que rendeu 3 mm .
Hoje o dia parece novamente prometedor .


----------



## Stinger (13 Jun 2021 às 12:24)

A sul a desenvolver qualquer coisa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Between (13 Jun 2021 às 12:36)

Por Amarante para já tudo muito calmo, mas se vêm "torres" em rápido desenvolvimento para os lados da Aboboreira/Baião.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jun 2021 às 13:31)

Boas tardes,

Quando me levantei ainda não havia avisos para hoje, pelo que muito surpreendido fiquei ao ver agora metade do país, outra vez, coberta por avisos laranja para trovoada. Para já _no pasa nada_ pelo Porto, veremos o que conseguirá cá chegar até ao final do dia  25,6 ºC e algumas nuvens no horizonte neste momento. A trovoada noturna de ontem deixou um acumulado de 7,29 mm.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jun 2021 às 14:58)

Boas,

Cá ficam algumas fotos de ontem.
Começo com umas do pôr-do-sol, que foi bem bonito, antes de chegar a animação a valer... 



















E depois... foram horas de "flashadas e tambores" 
Cá fica o melhor que se consegui captar. Não é muito, mas para quem geralmente não consegue apanhar nada já foi bom  Mas foi muuuuito melhor do que isto


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Jun 2021 às 15:19)

Agora a este de Espinho este cogumelo


----------



## Stinger (13 Jun 2021 às 15:42)

Interior do Porto e já se ouviu ronco
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## JPTeles (13 Jun 2021 às 15:46)

A nordeste de Ovar:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Jun 2021 às 16:06)

Já se ouve ao longe 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## microcris (13 Jun 2021 às 16:06)

Hoje vim até Arouca. Já se ouve alguma coisa, deve ser para os lados de Lamego


----------



## Stinger (13 Jun 2021 às 16:06)

Mais roncos
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (13 Jun 2021 às 16:14)

Boas pessoal,
Ontem passei o dia em Trás os Montes e a partir das 16h foi um autêntico espetáculo... trovões por todo o lado. O mais fascinante foi mesmo a viagem de noite (22h-00h) até ao Porto, o céu sempre a iluminar-se de todos os lados. Incrivel.


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Jun 2021 às 16:17)

SE


----------



## microcris (13 Jun 2021 às 16:21)

E por cá parece que está a chegar alguma coisa


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Jun 2021 às 16:31)

Intensa célula a Este de Estarreja onde estou agora. Isto promete








Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Jun 2021 às 16:41)

Intensa célula a Sueste/Este de Estarreja 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Jun 2021 às 16:59)

Por Gondomar 
28,3°C
53% hr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## pedro303 (13 Jun 2021 às 17:37)

Por Lourosa acabou de chover torrencial uns 15 minutos. Cada pinga grossa, mas felizmente nada de granizo

Enviado do meu M2004J19C através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jun 2021 às 17:49)

Já troveja pelo Porto, está mesmo aqui em cima


----------



## JPTeles (13 Jun 2021 às 18:31)

Será que iremos ter a sorte de ver algum espetáculo hoje, tal como o de ontem? Por aqui, para já, ainda nada...


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Jun 2021 às 19:00)

Hoje a brisa marítima está a fazer das suas.
Nota se claramente muita dificuldade de as células chegarem ao litoral. 
Se a brisa marítima acalmar daqui a pouco até que pode chegar algo mas não prevejo nada como ontem.


----------



## Stinger (13 Jun 2021 às 19:34)

E parece que falta energia para desenvolver as células 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## JPTeles (13 Jun 2021 às 20:04)

rfilipeg disse:


> Hoje a brisa marítima está a fazer das suas.
> Nota se claramente muita dificuldade de as células chegarem ao litoral.
> Se a brisa marítima acalmar daqui a pouco até que pode chegar algo mas não prevejo nada como ontem.


É pena... Ontem consegui tirar uma ou outra foto mas tudo com o telemóvel, tinha esperança de conseguir tirar algumas hoje com a Nikon.


----------



## guimeixen (13 Jun 2021 às 21:48)

Boa noite,

Ainda pensei que hoje fosse haver alguma coisa, mas nada. Deu para ouvir alguns trovões longínquos.

Aqui fica uns registos da trovoada de ontem. O raio da penúltima foto atingiu algures em Adaúfe, muito perto da casa da minha avó e acabou por mandar a luz abaixo.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Jun 2021 às 22:39)

Bem visível o clarão dos relâmpagos em Espanha 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Jun 2021 às 22:56)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Bem visível o clarão dos relâmpagos em Espanha
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


 pensei que estava a enlouquecer  vejo clarões de minuto a minuto a este, mas as trovoadas mais próximas estão muito longe  Edit: Afinal vêm de uma célula que se formou na zona de Murça.


----------



## microcris (13 Jun 2021 às 23:35)

Hoje foi mais "fraquito". Ainda deu para ouvir alguma coisa no interior, mas tudo muito longe.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Jun 2021 às 23:56)

c0ldPT disse:


> pensei que estava a enlouquecer  vejo clarões de minuto a minuto a este, mas as trovoadas mais próximas estão muito longe  Edit: Afinal vêm de uma célula que se formou na zona de Murça.


Pelo  lightningmap seria no zona de puebla de Sanabria..

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Jun 2021 às 14:49)

Desenvolvimento de células a Este de Espinho






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Jun 2021 às 17:18)

Bela célula a norte já a soltar uns roncos!


Estrutura brutal.


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Jun 2021 às 17:22)




----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Jun 2021 às 17:40)

Alguns trovões mas dissipou rápido.


----------



## JPTeles (14 Jun 2021 às 18:24)

A nordeste de Ovar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Jun 2021 às 19:03)

Negrura a este. Ouvem-se roncos abafados.


----------



## supercell (15 Jun 2021 às 15:48)

Barreira de nuvens escuras a Sul (Coimbra) em deslocação para Norte, provavelmente a célula deve trazer alguma chuva mas deve dissipar-se na chegada ao litoral... A acompanhar.


----------



## supercell (15 Jun 2021 às 16:29)

Já se ouvem roncos difusos a sul... 
Cumulus mammatus a aparecer...
Parece que hoje a festa também vai chegar mais perto do litoral.


----------



## supercell (15 Jun 2021 às 17:07)

Já chove por Aveiro com trovoada a chegar de Sul à mistura


----------



## Stinger (15 Jun 2021 às 17:42)

Olá celula
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JPTeles (15 Jun 2021 às 17:53)

Célula a passar ao largo de Ovar. Já chove, mas, para já, apenas com alguns roncos ao longe... Infelizmente parece que a festa não vai chegar cá. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (15 Jun 2021 às 18:22)

JPTeles disse:


> Célula a passar ao largo de Ovar. Já chove, mas, para já, apenas com alguns roncos ao longe... Infelizmente parece que a festa não vai chegar cá.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sim, daqui nota se a chuva para esses lados 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Jun 2021 às 18:53)

Que bafo quente

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Between (15 Jun 2021 às 19:23)

Assustador lá fora! Rajadas de vento fortíssimas!


----------



## guimeixen (15 Jun 2021 às 19:42)

Que estrutura brutal na Póvoa de Lanhoso! Ventania a começar


----------



## joselamego (15 Jun 2021 às 19:58)

Muito vento por Gondomar 
Já ouvi trovão
Alguns pingos

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## RamalhoMR (15 Jun 2021 às 20:23)

Trovoada a passar de raspão por Braga. Algumas pingas alguns raios porreiros mas o destaque e o vento.Rajadas bastante intensas. 

Para os lados de Povoa de Lanhoso e que esta agreste.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Jun 2021 às 20:24)

Há pouco vi dos melhores raios de sempre!


A trovoada que passou a este era bem agressiva.


----------



## guimeixen (15 Jun 2021 às 20:27)

Que tempestade aqui na Póvoa de Lanhoso! Tantos relâmpagos e grandes trovões!!


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Jun 2021 às 22:28)

Relâmpagos a Sueste de Espinho agora mesmo. Daqui a pouco meto o resumo desde anteontem até hoje


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Jun 2021 às 22:29)

Vento a soprar moderado a forte de Este/Sul. Deve haver algum downburst para os lados da células fortes que existem agora à noite

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Jun 2021 às 23:45)

Vídeo de uns dos raios de ontem, que comparado com outros que surgiram antes, mais próximos, não é nada. Esses eram enormes.

O vento a certa altura metia respeito.


Este evento deve ser dos melhores dos últimos largos anos. Quarto dia de trovoada nos últimos cinco dias por aqui. Apesar de ontem não ter sido nada demais, não é vulgar. E é cada ventania repentina. Parece que recuei a 2006.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Jun 2021 às 00:30)

Ainda sobre os Cumuloninbus do dia 14 de junho 2021 avistados para o Interior Norte desde Espinho. Parecem bombas atómicas. Espero que gostem


----------



## guimeixen (16 Jun 2021 às 08:51)

Bom dia,

Espetacular fim da tarde ontem pela Póvoa de Lanhoso com a trovoada a durar bastante tempo e a produzir uns fantásticos céus.
Tivemos direito a mais um pôr do sol com trovoada e mais um arco-íris duplo bem intenso.
Para já partilho esta foto nessa altura do pôr do sol. Quando tiver oportunidade partilho mais umas da estrutura e de raios.


----------



## bandevelugo (17 Jun 2021 às 01:22)

guimeixen disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Espetacular fim da tarde ontem pela Póvoa de Lanhoso com a trovoada a durar bastante tempo e a produzir uns fantásticos céus.
> Tivemos direito a mais um pôr do sol com trovoada e mais um arco-íris duplo bem intenso.
> Para já partilho esta foto nessa altura do pôr do sol. Quando tiver oportunidade partilho mais umas da estrutura e de raios.




É verdade, para além do festival eléctrico, esta semana também tem tido bons pores do sol (este foi na terça-feira). Depois meto o correspondente time-lapse


----------



## bandevelugo (17 Jun 2021 às 12:32)

E aqui está o timelapse, esperemos que após a chuvada de hoje tenhamos um crepúsculo com nível


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2021 às 14:07)

Já chove por Gondomar 
0,7 mm

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (17 Jun 2021 às 18:44)

Boa tarde,

Deixo aqui mais uns registos da fantástica trovoada ao fim da tarde do dia 15 na Póvoa de Lanhoso. Foi impressionante as cores que o céu tinha, como aqueles tons esverdeados dentro da nuvem.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jun 2021 às 20:32)

guimeixen disse:


> Deixo aqui mais uns registos da fantástica trovoada ao fim da tarde do dia 15 na Póvoa de Lanhoso. Foi impressionante as cores que o céu tinha, como aqueles tons esverdeados dentro da nuvem



Magnífico! 

As fotos terão sido obtidas durante este intervalo de três horas:



As descargas terminaram às 20:38 utc



Consegues identificar a direcção e a hora/minuto das fotos?


----------



## joselamego (17 Jun 2021 às 21:10)

Boa noite 
Períodos de chuva fraca 
Acumulados de 3,2 mm

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (17 Jun 2021 às 22:05)

StormRic disse:


> Magnífico!
> 
> As fotos terão sido obtidas durante este intervalo de três horas:
> 
> As descargas terminaram às 20:38 utc



Obrigado! 



StormRic disse:


> Consegues identificar a direcção e a hora/minuto das fotos?



Sim, claro. Aqui vai:

1ª - SE - 19h37
2ª - E - 19h51
3ª - E - 20h00
4ª - ENE - 20h04
5ª - E - 20h05
6ª - E - 20h09
7ª - E - 20h11
8ª - E - 20h13
9ª - E - 20h16

A que está na outra página com o Castelo de Lanhoso e arco-íris foi para NE e às 20h43.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2021 às 04:37)

*65,3 mm* foi o maior acumulado de ontem nas EMA's, em *Lamas de Mouro*.






Anteontem, *Montalegre*, *47,7 mm*.


----------



## guimeixen (18 Jun 2021 às 12:10)

Bom dia,

Já se houve!


----------



## Stinger (18 Jun 2021 às 12:12)

Chove moderadamente a forte  por Gondomar. Já chegava de chuva fraca 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## PauloSR (18 Jun 2021 às 12:18)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Deixo aqui mais uns registos da fantástica trovoada ao fim da tarde do dia 15 na Póvoa de Lanhoso. Foi impressionante as cores que o céu tinha, como aqueles tons esverdeados dentro da nuvem.


Que imagens brutais da minha terra! 
Nesses dias estava ausente… Que inveja…


----------



## joselamego (18 Jun 2021 às 12:35)

Boas 
Chuva moderada a forte por Gondomar 
Acumulados de 8,4 mm

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jun 2021 às 12:49)

Boas,
Chuvada monumental pelo Porto há já largos minutos 
Pelo radar, ainda poderemos esperar que assim continue por mais algum tempo:






7,39 mm acumulados.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jun 2021 às 13:21)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Deixo aqui mais uns registos da fantástica trovoada ao fim da tarde do dia 15 na Póvoa de Lanhoso. Foi impressionante as cores que o céu tinha, como aqueles tons esverdeados dentro da nuvem.


Mais uma belíssima e eletrizante fornada  
Que me lembre, só uma vez vi o céu assim com esses tons esverdeados, também antes de uma bela trovoada. Na altura tive medo... não sabia o que lá vinha 

------

Continua a chuva pelo Porto, ambiente bastante fechado.
10,69 mm acumulados. A juntar aos 9,4 de ontem já vamos com 20 mm nestes dois dias.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jun 2021 às 14:24)

Quase a passar, o que dá um certo jeito, pois preciso de fazer trabalho de campo esta tarde 
16,79 mm acumulados. Bem bom


----------



## JoaoCodeco (18 Jun 2021 às 14:29)

Boa tarde a todos. Espero que se encontrem bem. 
Já à algum tempo que não passava por aqui, (pré hospitalar + vigilância florestal), pouco tempo tenho tido. 
Tivemos umas trovoadas mas nada de relevante, caiu praticamente tudo no mar, o dia mais relevante foi o dia 11 e 12, com muita instabilidade, mas pouca ou nenhuma precipitação. 
Hoje cenário de chuva fraca por parte da manha, sendo que agora está mais certinha. 
Radar neste momento.


----------



## Crazyrain (18 Jun 2021 às 14:40)

Boa tarde. 

Muita chuva , o acumulado , já vai em 20 mm .
E continua a chover com grande intensidade.


----------



## Gates (19 Jun 2021 às 14:04)

Em relação a ontem, muito mais limpo. Mas podemos esquecer o chinelo de praia... 19 graus e vento fraco.


----------



## Crazyrain (20 Jun 2021 às 09:43)

Bom dia .

Choveu bem durante a noite , 13 mm no dia de hoje. 
Junho com praticamente 50 mm, mais um mês dentro da média .


----------



## joselamego (21 Jun 2021 às 08:45)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
Alguma chuva fraca de madrugada 
Acumulados de 0,8 mm
16,4°C
93% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Jul 2021 às 20:41)

Boa tarde
Vai chovendo por Gondomar 


Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------

